# Greg's South Side Raceway next race Monday 1/26/15 at 7:00



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

7:00 pm


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

im not racing there any more it was fun while it lasted see u guys down the road.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> im not racing there any more it was fun while it lasted see u guys down the road.


Is that a promise?:freak:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Race Results From 1/26/15

FCR's were first
Kerry 166 by half a car length
Corky 166 they hit each other on the last heat and the race was over Great Race Guys:thumbsup:
John S 165
Rick S 161
Bruce 161
Russ 160
Greg 157
Brian 155 some real tight racing tonight one off and you were history of course I had several offs.

Indy Cars Next
Brian 117 finally finished a race no gear problems
John S 116
Kerry 113
Russ 112
Corky 110
Bruce 104
Greg 99 Did not run last heat real tight racing again


Intermission
Rick bought pizza from Beggar's and good snacks and drinks:thumbsup:


Flexi's
John S 124
Greg 122
Kerry 121
Brian 116
Russ 115
Bruce 115
Corky 114
Rick S 113



Last Race Of The Night Hardbodies:thumbsup:
John S 152 49 Merc
Kerry 137 Stp Pontiac
Russ 135 64 Ford Brand New Car and didn't even wanna run it
Bruce 133 Skoal Ford T-Bird
Rick S 131 68 GTO
Brian 64 66 Nova Blew The Rear End Gear Off
Corky 40 57 Chevy Head On Wall Shot


Great night of racing despite the crappy weather outside


----------

